# Anyone tried the jon boat seat claps?



## Bluegill (Apr 13, 2008)

I spotted them today so had to tryem.Whats the pros & cons if anyone has used them before.They looked simple.Heres a picture of them:






They are design to use the kinda swivels I wanted so I got it & a seat (well actually doubled everything so wife could wife,get to that later )





Went home.Sittin in garage sippin crown & coke I say hell they aint gettin on by themselves So I sit into installing them.After reading they say fits from 8"~16" I discover my bench seats are 18" wide  So I couldnt get them over middle bench (which has livewell/beverage cooler) so I go to my back seat & start trying to pull it apart wider then designed for & forgot thr trailer wasnt scotched so my fata$$ hits the concrete I go sit down & start sippin again.After couple sips I "scotched" trailer & go back to work.Well I got back seat on finally,but only way coming off is when breaking So I cant use that on middle seat and barcade my livewell so back to plan #1 on it.I also install some cleats & driftmasters.Heres some finished products.

Finshed seat finally 





Back seat,cleat & rod holder:





Front cleats & rod holder:





Heres seat & rod holders again:


----------



## rebg38 (Apr 13, 2008)

this the best set up I have run across, love them

Sure Mount


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

I had the one you purchased. If you lean too much to one side you can tipover. Happens in a panic to lip a big fish! :LOL2:


----------



## Defiant (Apr 13, 2008)

Jim said:


> I had the one you purchased. If you lean too much to one side you can tipover. Happens in a panic to lip a big fish! :LOL2:



Yep my buddy had a set and he tipped over a few time's also don't know what he ever did with them but my guess is that there at the bottom of the lake.


----------



## russo (Apr 13, 2008)

thumbs down for those clamp on ones, i have a set in my garage you can have for free :lol: 

fidget too much and you either tip over or the rubber cover comes off the metal and then you REALLY slip around


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

rebg38 said:


> this the best set up I have run across, love them
> 
> Sure Mount




Those look awesome!


----------



## rebg38 (Apr 13, 2008)

They really are great Jim. Duracraft came out with them on the benchseats in their jon boats years ago, and someone finally came out with an after market version of them. If you are going to operate your motor with a tiller from the rear benchseat, i recommend getting the longer one. They include a means of securing the back down, but I have never found a need for using them. if you have your seat hand, you can put it in and out of the boat in less than a minute.
I have a 7 inch extension mounted on one baase and the seat swivel/seat attached to the top of it, and use in on the front bench seat while using the foot control TM


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 13, 2008)

Bluegill,
The setup looks good, but be careful with that crown & coke when you're messing with the boat! :wink:


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 13, 2008)

russo said:


> thumbs down for those clamp on ones, i have a set in my garage you can have for free :lol:
> 
> fidget too much and you either tip over or the rubber cover comes off the metal and then you REALLY slip around



Free clamps? haha i can take them off ur hands.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have one of those clamps for my rear seat on my little rig. They seem to work ok, as long as you tighten the crap out of them and dont get them wet.


----------



## asinz (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are the best ones I have seen used them on my 12 I used to have. I didn't have much luck with the ones you have, keep slipping. Just go to Cabelas and search for seat clamps.


----------



## Bluegill (Apr 14, 2008)

rebg38 said:


> this the best set up I have run across, love them
> 
> Sure Mount



Looks great.Any pictures of these mounted? I believe it will be better then what I got.

Also what would be a good base for bow seat,as I dont wanna mount nothn on middle its the livewell.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

